# ONR Troubles



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Couple questions - 

1. In the "usual" wash stage, I go round all the details with APC and a brush while the car is soaking wet. How would I go about this?

2. How would I rinse off the wheels? Or does ONR have enough cleaning power so get rid of brake dust?


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Couple questions -
> 
> 1. In the "usual" wash stage, I go round all the details with APC and a brush while the car is soaking wet. How would I go about this?
> 
> 2. How would I rinse off the wheels? Or does ONR have enough cleaning power so get rid of brake dust?


1. I guess you could use ONR instead of APC, or if the cleaning power of APC is needed APC then clean with ONR and dry.

2. I've used ONR with great success on my alloys.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

For the wheels i still use wheel cleaner and rinse with a hose, my view is that it is still saving loads of water as the car is not being rinsed


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Couple questions -
> 
> 1. In the "usual" wash stage, I go round all the details with APC and a brush while the car is soaking wet. How would I go about this?
> 
> 2. How would I rinse off the wheels? Or does ONR have enough cleaning power so get rid of brake dust?


Why should you change from using APC?? You don't have to use ONR for everything......

If find ONR is OK for light dustings of brake dust, but not heavy deposits...and I always do the wheels LAST with ONR...

Not sure about others though!!

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Shoplifter said:


> most people who use ONR just learn to live with dirty wheels.


I would completely disagree. I asked this very same question the other day and the conclusion was ONR is fantastic on alloys and just cuts through brake dust. I tried it on one and it was fantastic


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Shoplifter said:


> most people who use ONR just learn to live with dirty wheels.


don't think customers would appreciate a valet "but i'll just leave the wheels"


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use the ONR on the wheels at the end, not as good as a proper clean but good enough for a quick clean.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've just decided, just now, that I'm gonna use a wheel cleaner, not decided which yet mind, either bilberry or very cherry, or even surfex hd might do the trick, work it in then wash away with ONR. Any thoughts on this method?


----------



## copperman05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Personnaly I find ONR fine for wheels if your using a good sealant like FK1000 and clean them reguarly. 

If not you may find using a dedicated wheel cleaner and finishing with ONR a good comprimise.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, here is what ONR by itself can do for wheels (nothing else used):

Before










After:










Before:










After:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Alan Dont look at ONR any differently than any other shampoo.
Just treat it the same. Take care when washing and judge for yourself when to visit your rinse bucket.

As for APC. I normally do all the areas with a detailing brush prior to using ONR. The only difference is the fact you do not need to rinse your ONR wash solution off.

Clean the wheel last as already mentioned.

So in short start at the roof the down to all your windows, working around the car. Before moving on to upper panels and continue working around.

Lower areas the finish of with wheels. You can also use your brushes to do this saves on cleaning the sponge of cloths as much after.

Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks very much all of you :thumb:

still not entirely convinced..


----------

